# 2 Goldens, 1 young the other older and blind in New England



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww, look how he cuddles up to her. I hope they find a good home soon.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

They are precious.... hope they find a good home. Maybe someone on here is looking for two dogs.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Just a question. Do rescues normally post on Craigslist?


----------



## animalhouse (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes rescues frequently post on Craigslist. It generates interest in a dog then directs people to the rescue's website. In this case it sounds like the family contacted the rescue for help placeing the dogs and the rescue is trying to get the word out while the dogs are still with their family. I just hope someone with a big heart comes along and takes both dogs since it's clear that they love each other!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I certainly hope they find a good home as well.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's so sweet how the younger dog is so touchy feely with the older dog. I love senior goldens.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please find the Golden rescues for that area listed on this website and email or call the poster with the contact information for them. That will be the best way to help these dogs.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boston*

*Looks like these two dogs are in Boston. Can anyone help them.
If you email the craigslist address it looks like rescue group is trying to help them but need a home for them!*

Two Adult Golden Retrievers

boston craigslist > boston/camb/brook > community > pets 



Two Adult Golden Retrievers (New England)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-04-06, 7:54AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


These two beautiful dogs belong to a family who is moving and cannot take them along. The family is heartbroken. We are a rescue group working to find a home for their wonderful babies. 

Both full blooded Goldens, the male, Bentley, is 3 years old and the female, Maggie, is 11. Maggie is blind but does very well indoors or in a fenced yard. Both dogs display classic Golden Retriever tendencies: loving, loyal and great with kids. 

If you would like to adopt, please contact 901-301-2552. Rehoming fee will apply. 





•Location: New England 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I seriously love them. It is so precious how sweet the younger one looks with the older one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

Days ago I emld the craigslist address, but never heard back.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The ad has been removed from Craigslist. I sincerely hope they found a good home for these babies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

I hope they found a home, too!


----------

